# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Islam and Muslim

## bilal321

During the last few years the word Islam and Muslim was repeated many times and I started to search and know more about this religion and islamweb. net  is one of the best sites I referred to. The people in Islamweb.net are peaceful and offering their opinions calmly and I found some logic in what they say. They are doing a professional work. I feel they are addressing me directly and answering my questions even without raising them!

----------


## Mycernius

Usually I would deleted this kind of post, but it is not really pushing Islam, so I will let it stand.
I had to edit it to make it easier for people to read. Making move left is a nice effect, but not for such a long post. I have also moved it to the Philosophy forum as it is more appropriate here.

----------


## Starship

Why would you delete it even if it was pushing Islam?

----------


## Mycernius

Something like this starts to fall into the catagory of religious spam. He posted a very similar post over on Jref, but more preachy, so it was deleted and he was banned. This post is more open to discussion, but seeing as he appears to be a post and run type I doubt if you reply to this and you'll get a reply from him.

----------


## Starship

Fair enough

----------

